# Delta / Rockwell 9" Builders tablesaw



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

This is what I have been working on lately, I recently picked this tablesaw up locally. When I went to go look at it, and seen it, I thought WOW ! thats a little saw ! about the same size as a benchtop saw except ALOT heavier. It has a 1 hp Dayton dual shaft motor on it and it runs really nice. I brought it home and cleaned and waxed the top, worked on the rear fence mechanism and added poly surfaces, repainted the motor, added a dust collection port, relocated the power switch under the fence, the old location in the cabinet I allways thought was a poor place to have a switch because it was where all the dust is ! and it's hard to reach. Then I bought a Delta 50-345 universal mobile base for it. I would someday like to find a original handwheel for the tilt, or buy a pair of 3 spoke handwheels. I'm currently useing it as a second saw in the shop. For someone that has a small shop, forget the benchtop or small jobsite type saw, look for one of these 34-600 miniature Contractor saws. I can safely say, they don't makem like this anymore.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Cute little bugger isn't it? It looks like it's all motor! It's in nice shape too. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Cool saw, here is a link to my review of one of its siblings, a 34-500. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=5034 . A lot of the people into old woodworking machines like those dual shaft motors. Manufacturers drove multiple pieces on one motor such as a saw and a jointer combo.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Jeff, your 34-500 is pretty darn nice also, good job on the restore. As far as the dual shaft motor goes, I know it's a very expensive motor, the guy at the local motor shop told me a new one is about $300. If I knew someone that needed and wanted it, I'd trade them for a new single shaft, but I doubt thats going to happen, especially when I live in a low population state. This morning I finished working on the dust collection inside the cabinet. If I decide to keep the saw I will probably put a paddle type power switch on it and put a link belt on it too. So far I'm undecided, the shop is geting pretty cramped and I could use the money, but I'm afraid if I sell it I will regret it.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I decided that I'm going to sell the saw locally. I was driveing to the hardware store the other day and stoped at a rumage sale that had siting in the driveway a newer 34-608 Rockwell 9" Contractors saw with a 30" Unifence and mobile base that had been used very little for $125. It was just too good to pass up.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Woodchuck1957 said:


> Well I decided that I'm going to sell the saw locally. I was driveing to the hardware store the other day and stoped at a rumage sale that had siting in the driveway a newer Rockwell 9" Contractors tablesaw with a 30" Unifence that had been used very little for $125. It was just too good to pass up. I'll post some pictures of it when I get a chance.


And that is one benefit of living in a lower population state. That saw, at that price, wouldn't have lasted 5 minutes around here before it would have sold. Nice find.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I finally have a picture of the newer saw in progress after swaping some parts around from the other saw ( stand, extension wings, and mobile base ), I still need to install a table board, plus install a power switch under the fence. When I bought the saw the plug that pluged into the power switch had a short in it, and the Unifence wasn't mounted as solid as it should of been. I'm pretty excited about this find.







And ofcourse I just had to add the improved dust hood under the saw.







This is how the other saw turned out after swaping the cast web extenision wings and the newly resized stand . I ended up selling it for $145. The old mobile base I kept for my scroll saw.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

let me be the first to officially say; "You Suck!" Oh alright, Great find. That is a nice looking saw.

John


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Where did you get the poly deals for the fence?*

I have been looking all over for something that would do the job.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

The poly is what I had laying around, I would compare it to what meat cutters now use for their table top cutting surface. Corian would be a good option also.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodchuck1957 I like both of your saws. I realy like the older one best. But i am a little partial to the older tools. I am also glad when I see someone take the time to revive an older tool. They really are worth the time.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello Handyman, I've revived a few tools over the years, three Delta/Rockwell 37-290 four inch jointers, a AMT 8" tablesaw, and a Oliver 159MW lathe. Gotta luv some of that old American made stuff.


----------



## widekerf (Aug 9, 2008)

Thamk you so much for posting those pictures. I just have no room in my tiny shop for a table saw. I've been exploring table top saws and portables, but with the possibility of one Jet tabletop saw, nothing comes close to being anything I could get remotely happy with. Your first find looks like a REAL machine that could really cut. Could you give us the actual dimensions of the saw? Looks lke something that could be mounted on some of the new stands that are coming out. Something like this could be my answer. Great find------you dog.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello Widekerf, the dimensions of the top are 25" wide by 22" deep, and the saw cabinet is 14 1/2" wide by 14" deep. Both saws are essentially the same except for the cabinet and handwheel design, they are both 9" saws with the same guts inside. When you say it looks like something that could be mounted on some of the new stands that are coming out. Do you mean the stands with two wheels for portable jobsite saws ? If so, I think thats a neat idea and may be worth looking into. Some concerns might be how much weight each stand will take, as I said before, these saws do weigh more than the portable jobsite saws that are made today, and the cabinet looks a little taller, so being top heavy might be another thing to watchout for. If you do persue the idea, I'd be interested in what you find out.


----------

